# Choosing a trainer in NW Ohio



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Trying to find a new trainer in North West Ohio, my old trainer moved to Michigan to get back into sled dog racing.

I have found 3 that I think might work for us. The trainer would be for Zelda maybe, depending on her anxiety, definitely for our puppy we are getting around June. I am just not sure which one to pick. What are some questions I should ask/look for? Which do you think would work best for nervous/sensitive dogs.
I may end up choosing a couple of them just because of the different stuff they offer.


Trainer 1: Canine Bliss, https://www.caninebliss.com/ don't know much about them but they do have good reviews

Trainer 2: The gated docks (has a facebook page) offers obedience, dock diving and fast cats. Kind of leaning towards her, at least for Zelda. I did visit the place for the fast cats and dock diving and was told Zelda couldn't wear her prong collar on her property, so I don't know if her style is positive only? Didn't get a chance to talk to her as she was running the lure and we didn't stick around long since we had my toddler with us. She has good reviews

Trainer 3: North Coast K9 (has a facebook page) seems to be the best bet for training a working line GSD, experienced with them (also breeds) also works with police dogs and protection work, which is something my daughter is interested in doing. Reviews seem good, I think there was a couple negative, one being that the guy was rude, but the women is nice. Which is my only concern since my daughter has social anxiety, and tends to shut down if people are being to harsh on her.

Does anyone know of any other places to check out?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jessica, I edited your post to add the location in your thread title. Hopefully it will help get the attention of people in your area.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

JessicaR said:


> I did visit the place for the fast cats and dock diving and was told Zelda couldn't wear her prong collar on her property, so I don't know if her style is positive only?


I don't have any recommendations for you, but I did want to say that if this trainer holds AKC FastCATS on her property, that is more than likely why no prong collars are allowed. AKC has a no prong policy at their sanctioned trials, so don't rule her out because of that. She still could be a positive only, though. 
Best of luck!


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

How far are you from Fort Wayne, IN? What kind of training are you interested in?


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

farnln said:


> How far are you from Fort Wayne, IN? What kind of training are you interested in?


I am about 2 hours from Fort Wayne. Mostly interested in obedience and rally although I would also like to do nosework. My daughter is interested in protection work, but she just turned 15and is an introvert so I am not sure if she would stick with it, especially during the school year. We also like agility but haven't found anyone around us that does that.

Traveling seems to be our downfall. First I really don't like to drive in big cities or unfamiliar places, second most classes are either during the day while my daughter is at school or in the evening , which isn't bad as long as we don't have to drive 2 hours to get home, finally I have a 4 year old with mild developmental delays, its sometimes hard to get out with him because he is prone to meltdowns in new situations, and no I don't have anyone to watch him. We tend to do everything together as a family.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

According to your description of your dog and yourself/daughter, I doubt that you not find the IPO club environment suitable for your dog, and it will not serve your goals....many IPO clubs can be rather ......abrupt/harsh in language/discussion and thus not overly kid friendly....just my observations....


Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JessicaR said:


> I am about 2 hours from Fort Wayne. Mostly interested in obedience and rally although I would also like to do nosework. My daughter is interested in protection work, but she just turned 15and is an introvert so I am not sure if she would stick with it, especially during the school year. We also like agility but haven't found anyone around us that does that.
> 
> Traveling seems to be our downfall. First I really don't like to drive in big cities or unfamiliar places, second most classes are either during the day while my daughter is at school or in the evening , which isn't bad as long as we don't have to drive 2 hours to get home, finally I have a 4 year old with mild developmental delays, its sometimes hard to get out with him because he is prone to meltdowns in new situations, and no I don't have anyone to watch him. We tend to do everything together as a family.


First, where exactly in NW Ohio are you?

Second, I think it's awesome that your daughter is interested in the helper work. I think Jessica Vampola in Houston is the only female helper right now? 

And last, I would not want to take a young child prone to meltdowns to a club of working dogs for several reasons. First, I would not want him to have a meltdown and have the dogs zero in on him instead of the helper. And I would not want my child to disturb the people training. Plus, you can't train if you are concentrating on him. This might be a time that he needs to sit out on going until he is older.

As far as children in general, every club I've trained at has had kids there at one point or another. Yes, there are some jerks but overall the kids are fine as long as they are well behaved.

Everyone in IPO is an introvert :rofl: She just needs to find the right mentor.


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> First, where exactly in NW Ohio are you?
> 
> Second, I think it's awesome that your daughter is interested in the helper work. I think Jessica Vampola in Houston is the only female helper right now?
> 
> ...



I am in Tiffin Ohio, not really anything dog related close by. I have gone to Michigan for UKC shows before, which wasn't too bad of a drive, it just made for some early mornings. I know the Columbus area has quite a few AKC events, but again that is a 2 hour drive, doable for going to occasional shows but not for training.

@wolfstraum we wouldn't be using our current dog for IPO it would be a different dog. I am going to be talking to North Coast K9 and see what all they offer in the way of bitework. They would be close enough that I could drive my daughter there while my husband keeps my son at home. I wouldn't want to disturb others while they are training.
My son is getting better about his meltdowns as he goes through therapy, but just not enough yet to feel completely confident that he wont meltdown if sounds or crowds get overwhelming for him. He loves being involved with the dogs, always has to help feed them and tries to train them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@JessicaR

Map of clubs
https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/1/v...uGPdqqYSVKBdTEATxivk27KrqMdvXwLyBDiE2Hou7zNDA

You have Scarberry's (OG Buckeye) and Alloway's (Mid Ohio) club within your driving distance


----------

